# iPod Touch ou Zune HD



## EtVlan (23 Juin 2009)

Une amie aimerais avoir un iPod Touch, mais elle s'est fait dire que le iPod n'était qu'un Gadget Fashion... et qu'il serait préférable d'avoir un Zune

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (23 Juin 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Une amie aimerais avoir un iPod Touch, mais elle s'est fait dire que le iPod n'était qu'un Gadget Fashion... et qu'il serait préférable d'avoir un Zune
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous?


de ceux qui n'ont pas de mac, et même ceux qui en ont. J'avais un copain, un Français, à Tôkyô, possesseur d'un iBook G4 (on s'était rencontré en 2005). Il avait refusé d'acheter un iPod parce qu'il en avait marre de voir les Japonais et les rares étrangers vivant à Tôkyô avec leur iPod. Donc, je peux comprendre que ton amie réagisse comme ça, mais bon, si ton amie a un PC qu'elle se prenne un samsung, ou un sony c'est largement mieux qu'un Zune. Elle risque d'être la seule (au fait tu habites à Montréal ? Si oui, je ne connais pas cette ville &#8212; à part une cousine et des amis qui ont migré avec joie pour le Canada &#8212;, il est possible que le zune soit fréquent) car je n'ai jamais rencontré de personnes avec le zune...

Bon alors, j'ai fait une recherche, et je n'ai vu nulle part le Microsoft Zune : ni à la FNAC, ni chez Surcouf, ni chez les autres points de vente. J'ignore s'il est vendu à Paris...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Acheter son matos en fonctions de ce que les autres possèdent, je trouve cela un peu ridicule ( avis perso)

Il est vrai que le Zune semble tentant et je me renseignerais bien dessus... Mais tant que mon IPOD TOUCH 2G fonctionne, je le garde précieusement.


----------



## lsr (24 Juin 2009)

A ce que je sais, le zune n'est pas vendu en France! j'ai un pote qui en avait acheté un sur ebay et d'ailleurs il l'a vite revendu pour se prendre un ipod nano 
honêtement je te conseillerais un iPod touch, mais bon après un ptit sony peut lui suffir, si c'est juste pour écouter de la musique, pas besoin d'avoir le wifi et tout et tout, pas besoin de lire de vidéos etc...


----------



## BlueVelvet (28 Juin 2009)

Drôle de comparaison, l'iPod et Zune... Le vigousse et le moribond.

L'iPod vit de son environnement, à commencer par iTunes. C'est ce qui fait sa force.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> L'iPod vit de son environnement, à commencer par iTunes. C'est ce qui fait sa force.



C'est drôle, 90% des utilisateurs trouvent plutôt que c'est sa faiblesse... 

Je trouve qu'Itunes est un énorme frein à la liberté et mobilité que l'on demande à ces appareils...


----------



## lsr (28 Juin 2009)

+1 mad, itunes c'est vraiment le boulet de l'ipod...
perso je préfère winamp !


----------



## meilingibookg3 (30 Juin 2009)

lsr a dit:


> +1 mad, itunes c'est vraiment le boulet de l'ipod...
> perso je préfère winamp !


tu as un iPod Touch mis à jour et un iPod classic... que mon cousin qui déteste Apple et ses déclinaisons (iPod compris) me dise qu'il préfère Winamp, je le comprends, il a un sony, mais toi!!! avec ces deux iPod...


----------



## lsr (1 Juillet 2009)

heu je vois pas le rapport la :mouais:
j'utilisais winamp bien avant itunes, et après avoir bien essayé itunes, j'ai trouvé que winamp était quand même bien plus léger et plus pratique à utiliser pour gérer mon ipod. question de goût sans doute.
je n'utilise que l'ipod touch, je me tâte à vendre mon ipod classic..


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2009)

WinAmp. AH AH AH.

Est ce que tu roules en deux-chevaux pour la frime aussi? 

Faut arrêter les mecs.

Personne ne vous oblige à acheter un iPod. Mais de tous les utilisateurs que je connais, aucune n'est mécontente d'iTunes une fois qu'ils ont compris comment s'en servir.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Une amie aimerais avoir un iPod Touch, mais elle s'est fait dire que le iPod n'était qu'un Gadget Fashion... et qu'il serait préférable d'avoir un Zune
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous?



Je suggère qu'elle demande à l'un de ses "amis" de lui prêter quelque temps son Zune pour qu'elle se fasse une idée.

Après elle ira s'acheter son iPOD sans regret!


----------



## lsr (1 Juillet 2009)

gwen a dit:


> WinAmp. AH AH AH.
> 
> Est ce que tu roules en deux-chevaux pour la frime aussi?
> 
> ...



Est ce que tu insinues que je ne sais pas me servir d'itunes ?

J'espère que c'est pas le cas, parceque je sais me servir d'itunes puisque je l'ai utilisé pendant pas loin d'un an avec mon classic, et depuis que je suis passé au touch, j'ai envie de le gérer avec winamp...
J'ai acheté un ipod (enfin 2...) parceque je les trouve super et que ca répond à ce que je voulais, mais côté logiciel jtrouve que y'a mieux.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2009)

lsr a dit:


> Est ce que tu insinues que je ne sais pas me servir d'itunes ?
> 
> J'espère que c'est pas le cas, parceque je sais me servir d'itunes puisque je l'ai utilisé pendant pas loin d'un an avec mon classic, et depuis que je suis passé au touch, j'ai envie de le gérer avec winamp...



Un an d'iTunes ne prouve rien, il y a des gens sur Mac depuis 1984 qui ne savent pas se servir d'iTunes.



lsr a dit:


> J'ai acheté un ipod (enfin 2...) parceque je les trouve super et que ca répond à ce que je voulais, mais côté logiciel jtrouve que y'a mieux.



C'est un peu contradictoire, pourquoi ne pas avoir acheté mieux alors?


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Un an d'iTunes ne prouve rien, il y a des gens sur Mac depuis 1984 qui ne savent pas se servir d'iTunes.



Des noms! des noms! 

Bon en même temps, en 1984 on était loin encore de la version 1 d'iTunes!


----------



## CBi (1 Juillet 2009)

iTunes c'est sans doute ce qui se fait de mieux pour acheter de la musique en ligne,  à mon avis... 
Ensuite, pour "gérer son iPod", je ne vois pas trop à quoi sert iTunes... Le iPod se gère très bien tout seul, non ?

Pour écouter de la musique, pas besoin d'un iPod Touch... Ce qui fait la supériorité du Touch, c'est... tout le reste, dont il est difficile de se faire une idée avant d'avoir essayé cette superbe machine.


----------



## lsr (1 Juillet 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Un an d'iTunes ne prouve rien, il y a des gens sur Mac depuis 1984 qui ne savent pas se servir d'iTunes.


Peut être parcequ'ils n'en avaient pas l'utilité, du coup ils ne s'y sont jamais intéressés... Au bout d'un an si t'arrives pas à utiliser un logiciel, surtout comme itunes, faut se remttre en question...
Je parle pas de certains logiciel comme des logiciels 3D et cie, la ils font se plonger dedans à fond pendant des années pour pouvoir en profiter pleinement, mais itunes quand même...



gwen a dit:


> C'est un peu contradictoire, pourquoi ne pas avoir acheté mieux alors?



Acheté mieux c'est à dire ? Un autre mp3 tu veux dire ?
Ben tu vois j'achète pas un MP3 pour le logiciel que j'utiliserais ensuite, mais pour le baladeur en lui même, l'ipod me plaisait pour toutes ses fonctions qui me sont utiles, après certains n'en auront pas besoin c'est clair.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------




CBi a dit:


> iTunes c'est sans doute ce qui se fait de mieux pour acheter de la musique en ligne,  à mon avis...


Entièrement d'accord la dessus 



CBi a dit:


> Ensuite, pour "gérer son iPod", je ne vois pas trop à quoi sert iTunes... Le iPod se gère très bien tout seul, non ?.


Ben pour la synchronisation de la musique avec le pc, les playlists etc..
T'as forcément besoin d'un pc (ou d'un mac) quand t'utilises un ipod. Pour rajouter de la musique, des vidéos. C'est vrai qu'à ce niveau la l'ipod touch est relativement autonome, mais je trouve plus rapide de le faire sur le pc, ensuite je synchronise l'ipod et voila.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

gwen a dit:


> WinAmp. AH AH AH.
> 
> Est ce que tu roules en deux-chevaux pour la frime aussi?
> 
> Faut arrêter les mecs.



Alors là, je dis faut se réveiller!

Comme beaucoup de mac user, j'ai l'impression que tu raisonnes à la "frime" et au "look".


Je suis désolé, mais itunes est un super boulet quand tu veux juste écouter de la musique, Il faudrait un Itunes lite, parce que je me fous de l'apple store, de génius, des radios, des listes intelligentes, de la présentation en coverflow, etc...

Tout ce que je veux, c'est un soft rapide et efficace et surtout LEGER pour écouter la musique.

Il y a eu un moment Winamp Lite qui était génial, et ce qui me manque le plus sur Mac, c'est Foobar qui me donne presque envie de revenir au PC:





Franchement impossible de faire mieux pour moi!


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2009)

je crois que mad-gecko, sans le vouloir, a résumé toute l'incompréhension qu'il y a régulièrement quand on évoque iTunes!

iTunes n'est PAS un simple lecteur de musique; C'est BEAUCOUP plus que ça et du coup, ceux qui cherchent juste à lire leurs fichiers musicaux (dont ils gèrent le classement via le Finder), n'arrivent pas à se faire à l'interface, voire la lourdeur..) d'iTunes!

Personnellement j'adore iTunes (justement parce que tout ce que je peux gérer au sein de ce même logiciel tout ce qui touche à ma musique, de l'animation de soirée, à l'écoute simple, en passant par l'achat, la gravure de compil, la synchro de mes iPOD...), mais je comprends que pour quelqu'un qui veut juste entendre sa musique en double-cliquant sur un ficheir du Finder, c'est un peu lourd (pour ceux-là, je conseillerais de tester "coup d'oeil" ou la présentation CoverFlow du Finder...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> iTunes n'est PAS un simple lecteur de musique; C'est BEAUCOUP plus que ça et du coup,



Voila, on est tout à fait d'accords!

Donc quand on veut un simple lecteur de musique cela me fout les boules qu'apple m'oblige presque à utiliser Itunes alors que j'aimerais vraiment autrechose de léger.

Au risque de me répéter, je dirai qu'Itunes reste le boulet d'Apple tant qu'ils n'envisageront pas une version Lite ou allégée pour la musique seulement


----------



## meilingibookg3 (3 Juillet 2009)

Je n'arrive d'abord pas à faire le lien entre la frime comme tous les mac users et le fait de mépriser winamp... est-ce parce que Gwen a ri en écrivant cela ? (je ne vois pas en quoi Gwen frime) Certes, mais qu'on se rassure : on peut haïr Winamp (et préférer iTunes) tout en restant modeste. Maintenant, après avoir lu les différents posts, je vois deux camps et quelques satellites : les utilisateurs de mac depuis belle lurette et qui ne jurent que par les produits mac, les utilisateurs du PC qui ont téléchargé iTunes rien que pour leur iPod, et les utilisateurs de mac qui, certes aiment les produits mac, mais comprennent les réticents, la plupart étant utilisateurs de PC. Pour ma part, j'ai utilisé les deux types d'ordinateurs et il m'arrive de venir au secours de ma mère et son PC, j'ai donc bidouillé Winamp. Qu'on me contredise, mais, je ne vois pas trop en quoi on pourrait comparer iTunes et Winamp. iTunes permet plusieurs fonctions (je le trouve même perfectible) selon que l'on apprécie "customiser" sa bibliothèque musicale ou non. Il est vrai que Winamp ne le permet pas parce que, tout simplement, ce n'est pas ce qu'il recherche  pas de genius par exemple. L'objectif de Winamp est de satisfaire les fans de musique qui n'ont qu'un seul souhait écouter de la musique. Il suffit de voir les lecteurs mp3 autre qu'Apple, pour comprendre.
Mais, mais, mais, il me semble que Microsoft planche sur une plate-forme sur le modèle d'iTunes afin de satisfaire ceux qui préfèrent un autre type de lecteur MP3  sans doute sous l'impulsion de terminaux comme Blackberry, ou encore Sony et son nouveau terminal. Blackberry et Sony se lancent dans les applications.
Donc, pour les fans de Winamp, bientôt on ne verra bientôt plus la différence entre iTunes et Winamp.
Dernière chose, il me semble que la version actuelle d'iTunes  quand on la compare aux anciennes versions (mon vieil iBook a encore la version 4)  a été entièrement pensée d'abord pour Apple TV (qu'il s'agisse d'une erreur ou pas, on s'en fiche), avant qu'Apple ne lance l'iPhone puis l'iPod Touch. Je ne crois pas que l'iTunes soit véritablement optimisé pour un iPod Classic bien que ce dernier offre des applications comme cover flow, etc. En effet, en l'analysant de près, avec sa bibliothèque fournie  depuis la musique à UTunes  il me semble qu'il soit adapté pour les terminaux comme l'iPhone ou lecteur MP3/terminal iPod Touch...
alors peut-être que...


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Voila, on est tout à fait d'accords!
> 
> Donc quand on veut un simple lecteur de musique cela me fout les boules qu'apple m'oblige presque à utiliser Itunes alors que j'aimerais vraiment autrechose de léger.
> ..



Mais tu as le choix!

Essaie le lecteur Quicktime, ou encore plus simple QUickView (Coup d'Oeil)!

Tu mets ton dossier de musique en présentation CoverFlow pour sélectionner ton titre, et un simple appui sur la barre d'espace lance la lecture!


----------

